# Toupee Daze



## FaeryBee

*In an earlier discussion today, the subject of budgies running around in little toupees came up. 

Well, needless to say, I needed to explore what that might look like!

​*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Its even better than I imagined!! :laughing:*


----------



## Aisliyna

Oh my.... *falls off my chair*

:bowrofl:

Peachy has hair exactly like the doctor I had growing up as a kid. It was so hard not to impolitely stare at that mop!


----------



## Budgiekeet

Ha Ha Deb. You are awesome .


----------



## Kate C

Just too precious. I love the Elvis Presley style. The song Hound Dog just flashed through my head.


----------



## Jedikeet

LOL!!!Hahahaha!:laughing:

Skipper's got the Elvis pomp but how can u be so cruel to Scooter with the Marge Simpson beehive?!


----------



## Trimath

Hilarious,Deb!
I am staring at Nicky & Alfie right now, trying to decide what kind of hair would suit them; since Nicky is so light,I think a short,jet black for him; Alfie's blue colouring would be enhanced by a longish, auburn look.....LOL...this is great fun.Well done, Deb!


----------



## Jo Ann

*Toupee*

It is good to have a little humor and fun, When many things are so serious.

Blessings, Jo A:budge::happy4:nn


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ugh -- the initial toupee that Scooter was wearing WAS atrocious. :laughing:

I couldn't stand it so I've given him a new one now. *


----------



## Jedikeet

LOL add a tiny strand sticking up in the middle of peachy's rug and you'll get Alfalfa! :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jedikeet said:



LOL add a tiny strand sticking up in the middle of peachy's rug and you'll get Alfalfa! :laughing:

Click to expand...

Oh my -- you're right! :laugh:*


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww Scooters now got Tom Cruise Buster Browns.


----------



## Jedikeet

...and Pedro's got a true Latin Lover pompadour.


----------



## Jonah

I see a lyle Lovett and an elvis...

Too funny....:laughing1:


----------



## eduardo

*:laughing: Oh dear.... I love Peachy's hairdo the most*


----------



## budgiebabie

That is hysterical! I really needed that laugh today. Thanks


----------



## despoinaki

Elvis... and a lot of other singers are there!  this is hillarious!! :laughing:


----------



## aluz

Haha, what a great start to my day!


----------



## Budget baby

Oh My eyes are watering from laughing so hard, the funny thing is i am at work and sneaking a peak as I do every now and then . So I completely dobbed myself in because everybody else had to come and have a look at what was so funny LOL.The School staff here all agree PRICELESS


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks go to Lindsey for first putting the thought of budgies in toupees in my head and to Rick for suggesting I do a picture of the "vision" I had.

Thank you to everyone who commented on the thread -- I'm glad to have contributed to bringing some happiness into your "daze". *


----------



## RobbieBeth

SO adorable! I'd like to see my budg with a little pirate patch over it's eye!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh La La.. This is so funny. Just love it Deb..I just love there hair styles.....


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

baaa haaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## SPBudgie

*WHOA!!! - I had 2 thoughts on this -
1. Ha Ha - very funny!
2. You might need to get out more...*


----------

